# Spindle sleeve for Tida type lathe



## nirpvad (May 18, 2022)

Hello all,
I have a Hafo Type HAL800 Taiwanese lathe from the 1980’s. It appears to be almost identical to the Tida 4A lathe. The spindle has a nose opening of 1.5” which seems to indicate an MT4-1/2 taper however this taper only goes into the spindle about 1-3/4” before opening out to the through spindle internal diameter of 35mm (approx 1.4”). 

Has anyone ever machined a sleeve to adapt a Tida to either MT4 or MT3 and, if so, did you keep any measurements please? I do have adaptor sleeves from MT5 to both MT4 and MT3 and hopefully I can turn these down to suit but I will probably need a draw bolt to hold such a short taper.


----------



## matthewsx (May 18, 2022)

I have a Tida (Samson TD-5AA) lathe and it definitely has a 4.5 spindle taper. I got my taper adapter from Grizzly https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mt-4-5.94303/page-2

John


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 19, 2022)

My Clausing 6300 also has a 4.5 Morse taper in the head stock. So they may not be common,but they are out there.


----------



## nirpvad (May 19, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> I have a Tida (Samson TD-5AA) lathe and it definitely has a 4.5 spindle taper. I got my taper adapter from Grizzly https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mt-4-5.94303/page-2
> 
> John


Th


----------



## nirpvad (May 19, 2022)

Thanks for that, I will probably be using ER Collets in the sleeve. Have you had any problems with slippage with that short taper?


matthewsx said:


> I have a Tida (Samson TD-5AA) lathe and it definitely has a 4.5 spindle taper. I got my taper adapter from Grizzly https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mt-4-5.94303/page-2


----------



## matthewsx (May 19, 2022)

nirpvad said:


> Thanks for that, I will probably be using ER Collets in the sleeve. Have you had any problems with slippage with that short taper?



Hi,

If you plan on using ER collets you will be looking at a different solution, something like this with the appropriate backing plate.






						5" ER40 Zero Set Fine Adjustment Collet Chuck
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				




Mu spindle is a screw on version and I happen to have a Jacobs flex collet chuck for that use, the spindle taper adapter I bought for turning between centers (both things I still need to try).

The internal taper of my adapter is MT3 which is very different than an ER style taper, there's also no provision for holding a nut like an ER chuck would have.

There is this one available which takes 5C collets but you would have to source or make a draw tube for it to work.









						MORSE TAPER MT 4.5 X 5C COLLET ADAPTER  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">MORSE TAPER MT 4.5 X 5C COLLET ADAPTER.  This will adapt a lathe with MT 4 1/2 taper spindle to accept a 5C collet. Brand new manufactured in U.S.A.</p>



					www.ebay.com
				




John


----------



## machPete99 (May 19, 2022)

Be aware that the 4.5MT is apparently not a solid standard. I had to recut the Grizzly 4.5 to fit my Clausing lathe.
Run some bluing on it and check for reasonable contact...


----------



## markba633csi (May 20, 2022)

ER collets are not secured with a drawbar, but Morse taper collets are
FYI


----------



## nirpvad (May 20, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you plan on using ER collets you will be looking at a different solution, something like this with the appropriate backing plate.
> 
> ...


Thanks, John. I probably should have worded that better. I have ER collet holder with MT3 shank that I will be inserting into the sleeve and am a bit worried that the short contact with the sleeve in the spindle bore may allow slipping. The Collett holder does have provision for a drawbar so I will make up one to suit which hopefully will alleviate any slippage.

Dave


----------



## nirpvad (May 20, 2022)

machPete99 said:


> Be aware that the 4.5MT is apparently not a solid standard. I had to recut the Grizzly 4.5 to fit my Clausing lathe.
> Run some bluing on it and check for reasonable contact...


Thanks for the tip. I will keep that in mind if I purchase the Grizzly sleeve. Will attempt to turn down the MT5-3 sleeve that I have first and see how that goes.


----------



## nirpvad (May 20, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> ER collets are not secured with a drawbar, but Morse taper collets are
> FYI


Thanks. My ER collet chuck has an MT3 shank which has provision to connect a drawbar.
Dave


----------

